# finishing blade by beroXpert



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

beroXpert.com
Check out the beroXpert finishing blade.
The best LEVEL5 tool you can get 

This is what our clients say about the finishing blade:

Since we work with the finishing blade from beroXpert *“We don’t smooth the surface anymore, we surf the surface“*

http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/drywall-tools/finishing-blade--biflex.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

beroXpert said:


> beroXpert.com
> Check out the beroXpert finishing blade.
> The best LEVEL5 tool you can get
> 
> ...


cant wait to have the hole set....looks like the blades rock!


----------

